
Risky Business Requires Active Operators - bkudria
https://blog.skyliner.io/risky-business-requires-active-operators-9debbb082995
======
Animats
Risky business requires systems which have measures of risks and hazards.

This is what bothers me about some of the self-driving efforts. You need a
metric for "how long until we hit something on current course", and that has
to be connected to braking. This has to work even if you don't know what the
"something" is or the planning and evasive action subsystem hasn't decided
what to do yet. Tesla's "plows into unrecognized stationary objects projecting
into left side of road" feature indicates that they relied too much on
recognizing known objects. This is also a criticism of automatic driving using
deep neural networks. That's likely to perform well until it performs very,
very badly.

------
Dangeranger
How would you say, prevent me from accidentally removing more servers than I
should using the change boundaries Skyliner provides.

Asking for a friend...

